# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Underground hogs...

## Makaveli_786

Anybody seen this, its something I got a couple days back, it basically takes clips from some great martial artists and fighters over the years, man Bruce Lee kicked a bag and it broke right down the middle and Tyson was shadow boxing, his hands were moving so ****ing fast I couldnt see them, try downloading it off some kind of program its unofficial(made by a fan on his home PC).

----------


## nickrizz

its called underground hogs?

----------


## Makaveli_786

Yeah, made me wonder too...

----------

